# Cartier Ronde Solo questions...



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

Greetings all, I'm new to this forum. Seriously considering buying the 42mm Ronde Solo. My questions - is the movement an ETA 2892 and how much, if at all, does Cartier modify it? Secondly, I read where this model is discontinued but it is still available on the Cartier website. Anyone know for certain? Thank you!


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello,

I tried this same watch on this weekend as I'm mainly interested in the Tank Solo XL, which they didn't have. The dealer said that the 42 mm Ronde Solo XL features the same bracelet as the Tank Solo XL. The Ronde Solo XL does appear to feature the Cartier Calibre 049 which is a modified ETA 2892. Over time Cartier has been quietly replacing these with their own in-house 1847 MC movement. I'm guessing that you may know this since the photo you posted was taken from the following A Blog To Watch article: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/cost-entry-cartier-watches-cartier-solo-xl-automatic/

I read somewhere on-line that the difference can be determined by the watch serial number but I've yet to find which serial numbers relate to the Calibre 049 vs the 1984 MC Calibre. I would like to know as I would prefer the ETA over in the in-house calibre.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That is a classy looking aesthetic. You could do far worse in a dial, and in terms of just reliable timekeeping, the ETA 2892 is a winner...


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello!

The Cartier Ronde Solo is a very classy looking watch!
The photo from the first post is actually Ronde Solo 36mm quartz. This model was replaced by the 36 mm automatic (ETA 2671 according to what I have read, with seconds hand, without date), which have in my opinion lost some of its classy look, because of the bulky tale of the seconds hand:

CRWSRN0013 - Ronde Solo de Cartier watch - 36 mm, steel, leather - Cartier

The 42 mm automatic has both date and seconds hand and looks huge on my wrist (I have tried it in an AD). It uses ETA 2892.
Maybe Cartier is really changing to in-house in these entry level models. However, I reliable ETA would be a better choice, IMO.


----------

